# wanted opinions



## jaydsr2887 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a decent sized green iguana and I love her to death and I seem pretty good at taking care of her and I just want another challenge. I am thinking about acquiring a black throated monitor here in the next few months...... I'm doing my research but I just want to know if there is anyone on this site who may have some experience with this breed of lizard.......


----------

